# Been Camping !!



## katiesda (Sep 30, 2003)

Yaaay! We went camping







Went up to Meredith Woods CG in Meredith New Hampshire in the Lakes region. Weather was great, warm spring days, crisp nights by the campfire, walking in the woods with the kids on a "Bear Hunt", roasting marshmallows and making smores with new friends we made from a few campsites away, (they actually live only 5 minutes from us and our daughters play on the same softball league but we had never met until camping in NH!) and swimming in the indoor pool. What a great break it was and what a wonderful way to whet our appetities for more camping to come.

Bob


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Sounds like a great trip!!

Spring is here, sunny LET THE CAMPING BEGIN!!!!!!!!!!!! sunny


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I'm still about 3 weeks away from my first camping trip of the season.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

We had 6 inches of snow in Castle Rock, CO on Friday. I do not plan to de-winterize until early May (in a week or so). Spring snow storms are too common in Denver. It was 80 degrees for several days in March, then 25 degrees in late April.

Randy


----------

